# BBS RG 294 Information needed



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

Can anyone tell me what the material is?
BBS RG 294
15x6.5"
ET38
FORGED
They are 10lbs each







hence my curiosity


----------



## pops (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: BBS RG 294 Information needed (brilliantyellowg60)*

My guess would be forged magnesium.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: BBS RG 294 Information needed (pops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pops* »_My guess would be forged magnesium.

mine too








just wondering if anyone knew for sure


----------



## BenchingOver450 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: BBS RG 294 Information needed (brilliantyellowg60)*

Where would you get a set? I have looked all over.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: BBS RG 294 Information needed (BenchingOver450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenchingOver450* »_Where would you get a set? I have looked all over.

I got mine on ebay (black ones)
the white ones are for sale though


----------

